# Tx. Choc. Stud HRCH HARLEY



## Roger Gray (Mar 19, 2008)

At stud GRAYDAY'S RIDE EM FAT BOY (HARLEY)-- ( FC BAYOU MAGIC'S ROUXSTER BLEU X HRCH GRAYDAY'S CINNAMON SUGAR)
Harley is a beautiful chocolate lab that is about as steady as they come on the line and is all go when its time to retrieve. He weighs 70 lbs, awesome drive, great work ethic and is one of my most loveable dogs. Pedigree can be seen at huntinglabpedigree.com. EIC CLEAR, CNM CLEAR, HIPS GOOD, AND EYES CERF. If your looking for a stud with a great pedigree that want cost you an arm and a leg, he's you best bet. Stud fee is $600.00 to approved females. For pictures and more info please call or text me 903-276-3509 No pm's please. Harley will be making his first run at the fall grand this year, if we can get some training in with this heat. 

EIC CLEAR D12-053979
HIPS GOOD LR-215680G31M-VPI
EYES CERF CLEAR LR-EYE4484/20M-VPI
CNM CLEAR BY PARANTAGE


----------

